# Biggest manny around here



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

He's still going strong!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

It looks mean as f*ck in that picture







Post more!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a beast








amazing to see them at thise size in an aquarium.
nub you need to take some better pics or video of this guy im sure this one doesnt do him any justice.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool but agree we need more pics asap


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Get some lights on that tank so we can see it better


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

amazing plz post more pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow...clearer and brighter pics would be great.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

werent you attempting to sell that awhile back?


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Incredible...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's sweet!

How bout some better pics of that beast?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing to see one that big but he doesn't look to good maybe post some better pics.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

better pics~!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Holy cow thats a beast of a manny











definetly try to get some more pics of him


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn that a huge manny. I think Id have to invest in some chain mail if thats an aggressive one. Digits could become meals fast for that guy lol. Sweet fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Nubsmoke-
I enjoyed getting to see the big guy once again.....


----------



## piranhovios (May 31, 2009)

nubsmoke said:


> He's still going strong!


its amazing...more photos ...


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I think just busted in my pants lol lets see more pics







how much was it may i ask im looking for one that size just wondering the price


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

luckydemonz5 said:


> I think just busted in my pants lol lets see more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! You think these things just grow on tree's? This fish is a super rare mannie, I'm sorry but you've got more of a chance of coming across a 30'' Rhom with actual freaking laser beams attached to its actual freaking head!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish you some good luck trying to find one that big.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That sh*t would be like $2000 can I think


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

luckydemonz5 said:


> I think just busted in my pants lol lets see more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people would have to sell a car to afford it.....

I'm Sure Nubsmoke would sell ya the fish....For the right price...It's been offered up more than once...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. Was sending pics to a potential buyer and thought I would post them for all to see. Taken with phone so I know how crappy they are. Paid 1200.00 in 05' and even drove 16 hours round trip to get him! Using better camera Friday to take better pics and will post them. Maybe a new buyer will display him more. Thats why I've been trying to sell him here.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very impressive. I think it'll be about 25 years before my 6" hits that mark, even if im lucky enough to see him get that big.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nubsmoke said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Was sending pics to a potential buyer and thought I would post them for all to see. Taken with phone so I know how crappy they are. Paid 1200.00 in 05' and even drove 16 hours round trip to get him! Using better camera Friday to take better pics and will post them. Maybe a new buyer will display him more. Thats why I've been trying to sell him here.


I remember that road trip and I missed out on seeing the fish when driving through ohio,


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 6 inch as well but i was thinking takin a trip down to brazil in couple of years and bring bak a big manny and huge rhom but i was thinking how much would it be if I bring it back does anyone how much is it to ship it back up


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

luckydemonz5 said:


> It looks mean as f*ck in that picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait til I post up the 8 megapixel video of him playing fingerchaser! The last owner said the fish was no fun cause he hid all the time. Not the case now! He knows the hand that feeds him!


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

cant wait for that video


----------



## Acespade (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice fish cant wait to see more pics of him


----------

